# Startrite - Tilt Arbor Circular Saw



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

Hi i'm hoping you can help me iv'e bought a startrite table saw tilt arbor 3 phase the only thing is i don't know if it;s working as i don;t have 3 phase so my question to you is there any way i can check it;s working with out using 3 phase ???? 
I'm attaching some photos i know the start switch is missing and ill have a good look later on so i'm wondering if i can;t test the saw should i sell it as spares and if so what would you recommend ps does it look like the original motor ?


----------



## beech1948 (10 Apr 2015)

Mock,

Could you post the picture of the motors info plate turned the right way up please as its too hard to read as it is. The picture of the black and white plate is too blurred to read also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

Hope this comes out ok


----------



## whiskywill (10 Apr 2015)

It's too difficult to see the phase number on the motor plate. The machine plate says 3 phase but the motor could have been changed.


----------



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

3 PHASE IT SAYS ON THE LABEL ON THE MOTOR BUT VERY DIFFICULT TO MAKE OUT I HAD A FLASH LIGHT AND MAGNIFYING GLASS LOL 
DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE BLADE SHE CAN GO UP TO IT SAID NO SMALELR THAN 182MM ???


----------



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

Where can i get a manual for the startrite tilt arbor table saw ??/
DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE BLADE SHE CAN GO UP TO IT SAID NO SMALELR THAN 182MM ???


----------



## blackrodd (10 Apr 2015)

Very nice saw, you lucky dog!
I found this, but not sure of you're exact model.

http://www.altsawsandspares.co.uk/spares.html
Regards Rodders


----------



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

Thank;s i don;t know what model she is either i'm hopping to have the motor tested in the week as i bought it blind and find out what it will cost to change to a single phase or i may sell it on but i have to find out a little more about her first 
Mock


----------



## blackrodd (10 Apr 2015)

If you can't find a model plate, just send ALT a message or give them a bell.
Here's one for sale, as a starter,
http://www.usedwoodworkingmachines.co.u ... ucts_id=54

Or this,--http://www.dbkeighley.co.uk/masters/startrite145.htm
And maybe this will help finding the exact model, (if you have the evening to spare)!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=start ... B360%3B480
Regards Rodders


----------



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

She looks like a 275 ill have to have a better look Sunday


----------



## Myfordman (10 Apr 2015)

It is a dual voltage 3 phase motor 3 hp. All you need is an inverter to run it from a 13 amp plug.


----------



## mock (10 Apr 2015)

Thank;s for that any idea on the price or where i could buy one


----------



## Myfordman (11 Apr 2015)

Loads on ebay from £200 ish and this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cnc-variable- ... 2592f674e3 for £110 but there might be customs charges on top - pot luck really. Make sure you get one for 220/240v single phase input and 240v 3 phase output and rated at 2200w(2.2kW).

None of the control gear currently on the saw can be reused (wrong voltage)

You will need a dedicated stop start button box to fit onto the saw and the inverter up on the wall away from the direct line of fire for sawdust. 
You will also need a 13amp plug and lead to the inverter, a three phase and earth cable from the inverter DIRECT to the motor terminals (possibly re-use the cable that came with it and a control cable from the stop start box to the inverter control input.
You will almost certainly need to wire this up yourself as few conventional electricians seem to understand inverters - more of an industrial product. but it is not difficult to someone practical.
Get the inverter first then decide exactly what other bits you need to save getting stuff you don't then use.


----------



## Shed hermit (11 Apr 2015)

Looks like a ts275 to me. I have the same only single phase. Love it. Built like a tank. Has a 5/8 th spindle (blade bore) and reducing rings available of fleabay. 
Blackrodd spot on with a crackin' link they have alot of Startrite manuals availble on their website to download.
Have fun with it.


----------



## deema (12 Apr 2015)

Personally, I would swap the Mortor of a single phase motor and increase the power to 2~3kw which will cut through anything all day long. you will need a Cap start, Cap run motor, and it should be circa £200 for a reasonable mortor that is brand new. You can of course keep same the size motor, which is less expensive and then just change the wiring if the switch as I believe the switches are rated for single phase currents and wired for either 1ph or 3ph. If you go for a beafier motor, you will need to check the switch rating and upgrade if necessary.

Try these 
http://www.motors-direct.co.uk/index.ph ... &cat_id=65

You will need to take some measyrements to get the right motor. There will be someone locally to you selling motors, the easiest solution is to unfold everything and toddle along and ask them what you need.


----------



## mock (12 Apr 2015)

Thank's for all the reply.s does anyone know what;s the max size blade she can use ???? And before i deiced what im going to do with the saw regarding spending money on here . I;m going to test the motor on her and if she;s o'k i may sell her as she is or spend a few bucks and keep her . I payed £170 for her have i done the right thing only time will tell lol

Mock


----------



## blackrodd (12 Apr 2015)

Here's a link, If its a 275, then it could be this 12"saw blade, priced at £950, --

http://www.homeandworkshop.co.uk/wood.htm
275, tilt arbour, Listed, 4 from the bottom,

pic here,--http://www.homeandworkshop.co.uk/wood.htm
Link's not worked, you will have to get the pic yourself!
I suggest you quote the machine number to the spares link,and they will probably know exactly what model etc you have or measure the infill plate where the saw sits, as an indication.
Regards Rodders


----------



## deema (12 Apr 2015)

Officially it takes a 12" blade, however, I can get a 14" into mine which is the 275 model. However, I can't drop the blade too much as it fouls the tilt mechanism, so I only add the larger blade when I'm ripping 5". 

If you look at the Wadkins, they all for a 12" blade have a c1.2KW motor, however it's usual to have 1HP per inch of cut, that's is if your running it on an industrial basis, which very few people are I.e. Constantly being fed all day long with maximum thickness material. 

At 4" deoth of cut the saw is OK, but you need to feed slowly especially it's its something like oak. If your planning on cutting thick stuff predominantly I would upgrade the mortor. However, for general purpose use where most stuff is 2~3" think, the same size of motor is just fine. 

If your replacing the mortor. Just buy the largest KW you can justify with the pennies available.

You've got an absolute bargain for the price you've paid, and there's always stuff coming up on auction sites where you can add extra bars, insert tables, etc etc for not a large outlay.


----------



## mickthetree (12 Apr 2015)

I have just finished tweaking mine to get it up and running perfectly. Once setup they are fantastic machines. Mine came with the fold down sliding table and full length support bar and legs. You only really need these working in a pro workshop.

Get yourself descent dedicated cross and rip cut blades and you wont be disappointed. Mine has the original single phase motor and devours 3" oak no problem. The fence locks rock solid and once you get the blade parallel with the mitre slots it will run a cross cut sled too.

Enjoy!


----------



## mock (13 Apr 2015)

What do you recommend i clean the table with there are little spots of rust on her and i think it;s a red wax splashes on the table could i use a sander on the table any suggestions welcome 
mock


----------



## mickthetree (13 Apr 2015)

personally I used the heavy duty scotch brite pad and some wd40 then cleaned any muck off with meths. I use some beeswax polish (no silicone) to get a nice and smooth surface.

you can use the scotch brite pads on a random orbit sander, but if is isnt too bad then just do it by hand.

The rise and fall on mine was fine but tilting mechanism was stiff so I stripped it all down, cleaned and reassembled. Then had to mess with it for ages to get the blade to line up with the mitre slots.


----------



## mock (13 Apr 2015)

EMAIL SENT TO DEEMA

PS i;m thinking of changing the motor for a single phase do you think it;s worth my while checking the 3 phase motor is working before i swap them over ?? if it.s working what do they sell for if atoll 
mock


----------



## mock (14 Apr 2015)

Do you know if you can buy startrite green paint anywhere ??


----------



## blackrodd (14 Apr 2015)

mock":11c7330r said:


> Do you know if you can buy startrite green paint anywhere ??




Looks like light green hamerite, in my link.
Regards Rodders


----------



## mock (14 Apr 2015)

Yes it does but i can only find a dark green hammerite but no worries iv;e got to clean her up and deiced what i;m going to do with the saw 1st i;m going ahead of my self i think i haven;t tested the motor or anything yet :roll: :roll:


----------



## blackrodd (14 Apr 2015)

You're right! Very hard to find.
The following link. click middle tin wiv an "M" then click the colour chart.
They apparently mix it wherever ICI paint is sold, I s'pose.
http://www.hammerite.co.uk/products/index.jsp 

Liberty green looks fairly close, +26 colours,i didn't know that myself.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## mock (15 Apr 2015)

Model is a T/A275 manufactured in 1986 THANK;S TO A.L.T. Saws And Spares Ltd


----------



## blackrodd (16 Apr 2015)

mock":2845zp4q said:


> Model is a T/A275 manufactured in 1986 THANK;S TO A.L.T. Saws And Spares Ltd




Well done! It's nice to know they could help, and what was the blade size for it, 12" as you said?
Rodders


----------



## mock (16 Apr 2015)

I v;e removed the motor and my next job to remove the pulley's i;m going to post 2 photo;s Q 1 Should there be a grubber screw in the hole on the pulley ??? Q 2 And can i just tap the block in towards the motor to release the pulley ??
Q 3 when i have the motor tested would there be any interest on here to purchase if it;s o'k ??
I;m thinking of purchasing a new single phase motor i have't looked in to this much yet and don't know if they would do a part X so just weighing my options up at the moment ??? ps and a photo of the motor 
And advice regarding removing the pulley on the motor would be most appreciated 
Thank's Mock


----------



## mock (16 Apr 2015)

Motor tested to day 
black to earth 7.0gh
brown to earth 7.4 gh 
blue to earth 7.5 gh 
BALANCE 
black to brown 
black to blue 
g m 
brown to blue all 6.9 h
haven't run the motor as we don't have 3 phase 
so if i can get the pulley of it will be up for sale any interest on her before she goes on ebay as i;m going to buy a single phase motor 
mock


----------



## mock (17 Apr 2015)

I found a motor on the web but it has a 28mm bore instead of my 24 mm like my motor so my question?? Would it make any difference if i bought the motor with a 28 mm bore and new pulley /// Better to ask all these questions than purchase a motor that;s no good just in case you have only just looked at this i;m changing a 3 PHASE motor in my startrite table saw for a SINGLE PHASE 
motor found her http://www.motors-direct.co.uk/index.ph ... &cat_id=65
1 PH Electric Motor 3.0kw 2pole Cap Start/Cap Run

£229.95
Product Description

1 PH Electric Motor 3.0kw 2pole Cap Start/Cap Run

MDSR High Starting & Running Torque Centrifugally Switched Motor. Aluminium single phase motors according to IEC regulations. Multi-mount design with removable feet.

Voltage 220 - 240V
50Hz
Insulation Class F
Protection IP55
Mounting IM B3
Colour RAL 5010

Shaft Size: 28mm
FLC: 16.6 Amps
Product Code: MOTNJHTL19
Mock


----------



## Myfordman (17 Apr 2015)

That motor is 4hp and probably a 100 frame size hence the bigger shaft. you want a 90L frame, the same as your old motor then the shaft will fit.


----------



## mock (17 Apr 2015)

COME on find me a motor to fit the startrite 275 table saw i;m way in way over my head


----------



## Myfordman (17 Apr 2015)

Read the plate on the existing one - that is where I got the frame size from. 
Stick to the same frame size foot mounted and the motor mounting holes and shaft will be the same.
So you want 90L frame, foot mount, 2pole, capacitor start, capacitor run, 3hp, 240v single phase.


----------



## mock (17 Apr 2015)

My heads in a spin i don;t know whether i.m coming or going can i be cheeky and ask you to find me 1 i do apologize 
it would be most appreciated mock


----------



## RobinBHM (17 Apr 2015)

I would suggest ringing motors-direct, they are very helpful and will advise what motors they have that will be like for like.

When Ive bought from them, they usually have more than one choice of make. I seem to recall the last motor I bought for an extractor was Australian.


----------



## mock (18 Apr 2015)

Any one recommend any of these motors 1 PH Electric Motor 2.2kw 2pole Cap Start/Cap Run

£166.95
Product Description

1 PH Electric Motor 2.2kw 2pole Cap Start/Cap Run

MDSR High Starting & Running Torque Centrifugally Switched Motor. Aluminium single phase motors according to IEC regulations. Multi-mount design with removable feet.

Voltage 220 - 240V
50Hz
Insulation Class F
Protection IP55
Mounting IM B3
Colour RAL 5010

Shaft Size: 24mm
FLC: 12.5 Amps
Product Code: MOT7OURK67


----------



## mock (18 Apr 2015)

Or Product Description

1 PH Electric Motor 2.2kw 90L Frame 2pole(3000rpm) Cap Start/Cap Run

MARELLI High Starting & Running Torque Centrifugally Switched Motor.
Aluminium single phase motors according to IEC regulations.
Multi-mount design with removable feet.

Voltage 220 - 240V
50Hz
Insulation Class F
Protection IP55
Mounting IM B3
Colour RAL 5010

Shaft Size: 24mm
FLC:
Product Code: 1PH6NGQC37

Manufacturer: Marelli

Stock Level: 10


----------



## mock (18 Apr 2015)

Or Single Phase Cap Start Cap Run Electric Motor - 2.2kw - B14 Flange Mounted - 2 Pole

Single Phase Cap Start Cap Run Electric Motor - 2.2kw - B14 Flange - 2 Pole
Single Phase.
Capacitor Start Capacitor Run
2.2kw.
90L Frame.
2 Pole.
3000 RPM Nominal.
B14 Flange Mounted


Single Phase capacitor start capacitor run electric motors, often referred as cap start cap run motors, are able to handle applications that are too demanding for any other type of single phase electric motor such as a permanent capacitor motor. High starting performance means that cap start cap run motors are suitable for agricultural, high pressure washers, vacuum pumps, conveyors, and refrigeration equipment which all demand higher starting torque. The advantages of capacitor start capacitor run motors are their high starting torque, their ability to run either clockwise or anti-clockwise with a change of connection and their cool running to comparable kw powers. All our single phase cap start cap run motors have a light weight aluminium frame and have an IP55 protection rating giving dust protection and protection from low pressure jets of water meaning the operating conditions can be preserved inside the unit in most working environments. These single phase capacitor start capacitor run electric motors also have an IE1 (Eff2) standard efficiency rating. B14 motors are flange mounted.



Technical Information 

All dimensions in mm unless otherwise stated. 

AD (Height): 243	Single phase capacitor start capacitor run 2.2kw two pole B14 electric motor
D (Shaft Diameter): 24
E (Shaft Length): 50
L (Length): 365
M (Pitch Circle Diameter): 115
N (Spigot Diameter): 95
P (Flange Diameter): 140
S (Hole Size): M8
IP Rating: IP55
Efficiency Rating: IE1

For more technical information click here to download our Electric motor catalogue.
Information is published in good faith however we cannot accept liability should there be any errors.

Please note: These prices are only valid through our online store.


----------



## n0legs (18 Apr 2015)

mock":1mykbuvy said:


> Or Product Description
> 
> 1 PH Electric Motor 2.2kw 90L Frame 2pole(3000rpm) Cap Start/Cap Run
> 
> ...



I was having a little nose at that one,but it's been a long time since I did motor theory so I'm not the best to advise.
What I did note though was the speed, doesn't the original turn slower? I can't quite make it out from your pics but it looks like 23something something.
It may not be a huge issue and could probably cured if it was by pulley choice to correct it. 
Would be nice though if it's a straight swap, your old pulley would fit the shaft and be a quick fix on that front.


----------



## Myfordman (18 Apr 2015)

mock":3n8nbjoz said:


> Or Single Phase Cap Start Cap Run Electric Motor - 2.2kw - B14 Flange Mounted - 2 Pole
> 
> Single Phase Cap Start Cap Run Electric Motor - 2.2kw - B14 Flange - 2 Pole
> Single Phase.
> ...




Why are you including this one?? It is flange mounting.
The others are ,foot mounted known has B3 for some reason.


----------



## mock (18 Apr 2015)

Thank you well spotted i just typed in t 90L frame, foot mount, 2pole, capacitor start, capacitor run, 3hp, 240v single phase. as suggested 
mock


----------



## mock (18 Apr 2015)

Can any one recommend any of these motors the make ect 
eBay item number:221098823029


----------



## Myfordman (18 Apr 2015)

mock":3cf6wqqr said:


> Can any one recommend any of these motors the make ect
> eBay item number:221098823029




If I am supplying motors for a job, I will use TEC - usually for price sensitive customers or Marelli which seem to be a little better quality but usually dearer. Possibly nothing wrong with other makes but as I often have to take them apart, I prefer to stick with ones that come apart easily or at least I know how to do it.

Glad to see you are searching for yourself and hopefully learning on the way.

Engineers mate is a good seller to deal with IMHO


----------



## Myfordman (18 Apr 2015)

n0legs":1la6cwgk said:


> I was having a little nose at that one,but it's been a long time since I did motor theory so I'm not the best to advise.
> What I did note though was the speed, doesn't the original turn slower? I can't quite make it out from your pics but it looks like 23something something.



Nominal speed for induction motors run on UK 50Hz mains is given by 3000/N where N is an integer. (3600/N in USA)
N= 1/2 the number of poles too.

eg 3000, 1500, 1000,750 etc In practice the actual speeds are a few percent lower
eg 2850, 1425, 950,670 etc.
eg 2pole,4 pole,6 pole 8 pole etc the number of poles is always be even

hth


----------



## n0legs (18 Apr 2015)

Myfordman":3odaewx6 said:


> n0legs":3odaewx6 said:
> 
> 
> > I was having a little nose at that one,but it's been a long time since I did motor theory so I'm not the best to advise.
> ...



Cool, thanks Bob.
So if you apply, is it called slip factor or something like that, the quoted speed will be lower and match up with Mock's original motor speed?
Like I said it's been a long time since I did motors :shock: :lol:


----------



## mock (19 Apr 2015)

WOULD THIS SUIT USE AT FIX SPEED ??? Marelli 90L Frame - 2.2kW (3HP) Single Phase Capacitor Run 2 Pole AC Motor for use at fixed Speed.

Use with a fixed frequency 1ph input at 230V x 50Hz for 2.2kW x 2820RPM.

Full Load Current -xxA.
Starting Current is xxA.

Mounting is B3 Foot Mounting.
Foot mount on 10mm holes at 140mm wide x 125mm centres 56mm back from shaft shoulder.
Shaft is 24mm dia x 50mm long with 8mm wide key.

Rated at 40C Ambient.
Ventilation space required at rear cooling air intake.

Full part number is - MYA90L2 B3


----------



## Myfordman (19 Apr 2015)

What is your question other than that which is answered in the first line?


----------



## mock (19 Apr 2015)

The question is do i need a fixed speed motor


----------



## Myfordman (19 Apr 2015)

Did you not read my reply to nolegs??

Single phase motor speeds are fixed by the frequency of the supply and the number of poles. I even gave the formula to work it out.

You have no option but to have a fixed speed motor. You have already ruled out variable speed by rejecting the use of a perfectly good three phase motor.


----------



## mock (20 Apr 2015)

Well you will be pleased to know Myfordman i have ordered a motor so a little peace and quiet for a while so thank'you .
AND THANK;S EVERYBODY ELSE THAT HELPED most appreciated MOCK =D> =D> =D>


----------



## blackrodd (20 Apr 2015)

You asked about a price for selling you're original 3 phase unit, here's one, Off a startrite saw bench!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Phase-3HP-El ... 25a4c6fbd6
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## mock (20 Apr 2015)

Thank;s at least i have a guide


----------



## mock (21 Apr 2015)

I.m now after a switch for my table saw 275 single phase any suggestions the original switch was broke when i purchased the saw 
mock


----------



## blackrodd (21 Apr 2015)

What details on the motor, hp, etc
Rodders


----------



## mock (21 Apr 2015)

hope you can see this


----------



## mock (21 Apr 2015)

next question can i use the cable from the 3 phase motor ? And if so where do they go PHOTO OF THE 3 PHASE AND THE SINGLE PHASE


----------

